# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  I think I was abducted

## CloudMaker

When I was a little girl I was playing in the woods and I saw something. I don't know what it was. It was a UFO. After seeing it I lost several hours of time. It was daytime then suddenly nighttime. 

The next morning my mother said she saw little green men walking in and out of my bedroom. She said she wanted to stop them but she was frozen and could do nothing. I don't know what they did. 

I still struggle with thoughts about what happened. I'm not really sure and if I tell anyone they just think I'm crazy.

----------


## Cuchculan

Can be very hard to believe in such stories. Why? Because before little green men it was demons. That's if we got back in history. The incubus and succubus were the ones appearing in the rooms of people. It was normally sexual in nature. But times change. The whole UFO culture came about. The original War of the Worlds broadcast frightened the life out of Americans. They thought they were really been invaded by Aliens from Mars. Everybody was seeing them. Even though the broadcast said it was fictional. It was done in such a way to make it sound like breaking news reports. So Aliens took over from the incubus and succubus. Clearly the best time to think such a thing is happening is dusk or dawn. As we are sleepy as a rule. We can see things. Waken dreams do happen. Part asleep and part awake. If you believe it was real Hypnotherapy would be a good step forwards. Be taken backwards in time and see what really happened that day. Thing about such claims is there is never any proof at all. A person's word is not considered to be proof. It is a personal experience. Not hard evidence. Plus it has to be asked why we suddenly went from Demons to Aliens? As a culture. It does blend in with the time frame of films and books coming out about Aliens and UFOs. It would have to be looked at in a logical way. Hypnotherapy would be my suggestion.

----------


## CloudMaker

Thank you for suggestion. Even if I went to hypnotherapy I don't know if I'd want to know what happened. 

I just wish I could forget these things. I'm now terrified of the woods.

----------


## Ironman

I would try to go into some woods or a park during the day.

At night, it would creep me out, too, but I don't think about aliens. 
Screeching raccoons would send me bolting.

----------


## CloudMaker

> I would try to go into some woods or a park during the day.
> 
> At night, it would creep me out, too, but I don't think about aliens. 
> Screeching raccoons would send me bolting.



Thanks I tried hiking in woods a few times but I get too freaked out now .... can't say I've ever seen a screeching raccoon though LOL

----------


## Ironman

> Thanks I tried hiking in woods a few times but I get too freaked out now .... can't say I've ever seen a screeching raccoon though LOL



Running at night in the city, I hear them.  It's an awful sound.  I want to screech right back at them, but I don't have that capability.  I found myself with one in a trash can leaning against my porch a few weeks ago.  He found his way in and could not get back out.  I tried to flip the can over away from me - with thick gloves on - he was growling.  I just wanted him away from me.  I got a big stick to push it over (hoping I wouldn't snap my garden hose faucet in the process).  It was 9:30am and probably past his bedtime.

He won't be back; I was nice....this time.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Running at night in the city, I hear them.  It's an awful sound.  I want to screech right back at them, but I don't have that capability.  I found myself with one in a trash can leaning against my porch a few weeks ago.  He found his way in and could not get back out.  I tried to flip the can over away from me - with thick gloves on - he was growling.  I just wanted him away from me.  I got a big stick to push it over (hoping I wouldn't snap my garden hose faucet in the process).  It was 9:30am and probably past his bedtime.
> 
> He won't be back; I was nice....this time.



That sounds scary....I heard they can carry rabies : (

----------


## Ironman

> That sounds scary....I heard they can carry rabies : (



Yep, they can.  Last night, after a run, I decided to go make a run for the border to Taco Bell.....I turn onto my street heading home and there is a raccoon with a box in its mouth headed toward a sewer near him.  I was like "we definitely have a raccoon problem here".  He didn't look that old - just old enough to have to go on his own, but still.....he is getting himself in bad situations.

The little bugger gets around.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Yep, they can.  Last night, after a run, I decided to go make a run for the border to Taco Bell.....I turn onto my street heading home and there is a raccoon with a box in its mouth headed toward a sewer near him.  I was like "we definitely have a raccoon problem here".  He didn't look that old - just old enough to have to go on his own, but still.....he is getting himself in bad situations.
> 
> The little bugger gets around.



u come cross the border for taco bell? i wouldn't go down the STREET 4 Taco Bell!!  ::

----------


## kevinjoseph

Trump promised to build a spacewall to keep the aliens out and plus he's reformed that's a vote from me for him

----------


## Otherside

> Trump promised to build a spacewall to keep the aliens out and plus he's reformed that's a vote from me for him



I don't agree with a lot of Cloudmakers political opinions, however, I'm not sure what what mocking them on an unrelated thread achieves.

----------


## CloudMaker

> I don't agree with a lot of Cloudmakers political opinions, however, I'm not sure what what mocking them on an unrelated thread achieves.



It's OK it sounds like Kevin is having some fun I don't expect everyone to agree with me. I like the idea of a spacewall LOL

----------


## Ironman

> u come cross the border for taco bell? i wouldn't go down the STREET 4 Taco Bell!!



Well, at least a run for the border didn't mean a run to the bathroom.

I got there at 2:45am and there were other people in line!  :: .

----------


## CloudMaker

> Well, at least a run for the border didn't mean a run to the bathroom.
> 
> I got there at 2:45am and there were other people in line! .



O wow y were u up so late and going cross the border for Taco Bell of all things ???

----------


## Ironman

> O wow y were u up so late and going cross the border for Taco Bell of all things ???



That was a Friday night, though.

----------

